# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Ko nozīmē ?

## Gints_lv

Piezīmes Augstāk minētos produktus nav iespējams pievienot iepirkumu grozam, jo nav šāda artikula koda Tevalo cenu listē.
Kad varētu atkal parādīties : Fluke 183/185, TRMS, RS232 ?

----------

